# Best trick you've pulled.



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tindy to Tailfish!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

cartwheel :laugh:


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

back 3 melon


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I get big air off of kickers,

Big FS 360 indy 

Front flip by accident.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounding pretty sweet everybody!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

front 270 nose blunt on a flat down rail


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

One time I caught an edge and landed on my back, but instead of stopping, I rolled over and onto my feet again. I thought it was pretty cool at the time.

edit: I also acted like it was intentional.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

BS 270 to scorpion.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Ya that's how I'm feel Snowwolf. Especially since I only got to go to my mountain 24 times, I've really gotten and it feels great being able to do tricks better than some people I know that go up every weekend. I've figured out why this is and it's because people that go up every weekend always put off stuff that they are scared of because they know they will be coming up next weekend. As for me I don't know if I will even go up again that year so I just go for whatever trick. And it's usually doing the trick for the first time that really makes you confident you can do it. That's my theory


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

1 Footed 180 Tail butter while riding up a poma tow haha. I put my foot behind be rear binding to pull it off. I dont ride park at all haha too busy going fast to mess around with butters with 2 feet strapped in


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

front flip for me.It started out as a fs3 and I lost it and it ended up a front flip!I was just happy to ride away


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Snow-4-Ever said:


> Ya that's how I'm feel Snowwolf. Especially since I only got to go to my mountain 24 times, I've really gotten and it feels great being able to do tricks better than some people I know that go up every weekend. I've figured out why this is and it's because people that go up every weekend always put off stuff that they are scared of because they know they will be coming up next weekend. As for me I don't know if I will even go up again that year so I just go for whatever trick. And it's usually doing the trick for the first time that really makes you confident you can do it. That's my theory


I somewhat agree with you there are people that do this, but I feel that if I ride every weekend (and i do 3+ days (well did this season (rip 08-09 season))) I don't have to start over as much each time I ride, because even with like 4 days between riding I feel like I cant throw down on the first day back. So for me riding every weekend helps, but I'm also the kind of person that judges how hard they r riding based on how much I've hurt myself for that day.

However I do agree that park riding is all about confidence, because the second you start to second guess yourself is when you smash your kidney into the end of a rail after a failed back 270 on.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

frontside 5 over a 50 footer 
and i have almost landed a 7 on 30 footers


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Snow-4-Ever said:


> Just wondering the best trick you've pulled.


Your mom






















seriously, I'm the first one to crack this joke?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

keabler said:


> I somewhat agree with you there are people that do this, but I feel that if I ride every weekend (and i do 3+ days (well did this season (rip 08-09 season))) I don't have to start over as much each time I ride, because even with like 4 days between riding I feel like I cant throw down on the first day back. So for me riding every weekend helps, but I'm also the kind of person that judges how hard they r riding based on how much I've hurt myself for that day.
> 
> However I do agree that park riding is all about confidence, because the second you start to second guess yourself is when you smash your kidney into the end of a rail after a failed back 270 on.


Ya you got that one pretty good. I bailed on my second 360 and it was pretty bad cuz I caught my head and smashed ( and would be mental by now without my hemet) so then I usually just take a normal run not through the park until I'm ready to try again and if i'm not, I won't.

And I was like that, it was the last day I would be going up there and it was my last run cuz the lifts were closing and I wanted to land my FS 3 but I was second guessing myself cuz I have bailed earlier and wasn't confided so I jump hit it with an indy. I was mad at the time cuz I wanted to stomp one but glad I didn't now.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Riding a whole black run switch while going fast. So pumped i finally sucked it up and learned how to ride switch.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Snow-4-Ever said:


> Ya you got that one pretty good. I bailed on my second 360 and it was pretty bad cuz I caught my head and smashed ( and would be mental by now without my hemet) so then I usually just take a normal run not through the park until I'm ready to try again and if i'm not, I won't.
> 
> And I was like that, it was the last day I would be going up there and it was my last run cuz the lifts were closing and I wanted to land my FS 3 but I was second guessing myself cuz I have bailed earlier and wasn't confided so I jump hit it with an indy. I was mad at the time cuz I wanted to stomp one but glad I didn't now.


mmmm helmets keep my brain from turning to mush. even though i wore my helmet every day i rode i still managed to gat a concussion from back 3ing off a huge up rail. but i can imagine how much worse it could have been.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Riding a whole black run switch while going fast. So pumped i finally sucked it up and learned how to ride switch.


switch isnt to bad but its kinda like park you have to be confident and trust your edges.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

It's a toss up between either my favorite rail trick, the front board 270 out or the rodeo 540 i somehow pulled off once.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Riding a whole black run switch while going fast. So pumped i finally sucked it up and learned how to ride switch.


That's probably better than mine. But really good job. I can ride switch good on greens but when I go to blues whenever I start to feel uncomfortable riding I switch back to regular. I kinda hate that because I want to move up to a 540 but I can't ride switch that well so I will defiantly have to spend a few whole days riding switch.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Snow-4-Ever said:


> That's probably better than mine. But really good job. I can ride switch good on greens but when I go to blues whenever I start to feel uncomfortable riding I switch back to regular. I kinda hate that because I want to move up to a 540 but I can't ride switch that well so I will defiantly have to spend a few whole days riding switch.


This is how I learned to be comfortable switch, but If you just do it, that is ride out the sections you feel sketch switch, you will very quickly become very comfortable riding switch. You have the ability to ride switch you just need to trust your edges and not second guess yourself.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

A frontside humping dog into a 990 hot tamale finished off with a drunken Bruce Lee. It was a sweet day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Haven't done any tricks really but most painful one was BS boardslide along a double rainbow box and hurt myself for the rest of this season. Think I fractured a rib.. waiting on the x-ray still.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Seedy J said:


> BS 270 to scorpion.


:laugh:
I just love the good ol' scorpion:









My best actual trick would have to be an accidental backflip.......while trying to tail press.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

keabler said:


> This is how I learned to be comfortable switch, but If you just do it, that is ride out the sections you feel sketch switch, you will very quickly become very comfortable riding switch. You have the ability to ride switch you just need to trust your edges and not second guess yourself.


Yeah, its true. I went riding by myself on a weekday at a small mountain near me and took the same run over and over until i did the whole thing switch. Once u get a whole run switch, it will just come very easily.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Best trick this season was the FS corked 180 truck driver. So fucking hilarious to see this one pulled off.

As far as switch riding just throw a 180 which ever way you're comfortable with ride it for a while then throw another 180 back around and just do that all the way down the hill. This year I started doing switch pow runs which is fucking gnar kill and I'm working on doing switch drops. I've decided I want to pull a Travis Parker and switch from being a goofy footed rider to a regular foot.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Best trick I pulled this season was riding in the quick sand powder at Beaver Creek on Saturday. 3 feet of quicksand and 1 moment of even thinking about not keeping all weight on your back leg and you'd dig in the nose and do a couple flips and get buried in the pow.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ HAHA they had that layer of sand in the snow as well?


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Nosepressing a whole box. Hold the applause.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

nos said:


> Nosepressing a whole box. Hold the applause.


Congrats, sooo much harder than it looks. I always feel like i'm gonna fall forward.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Congrats, sooo much harder than it looks. I always feel like i'm gonna fall forward.


What I have found is that if you feel like your going to flip forward ... your probably doing something wrong. When I nose press I just make sure i feel like I'm in a locked 50 but keep my front leg bent and my back leg straight (it also helps if you pull your toes up (it will make your press look bigger)

ps i guess locking a 50 only applies to a rail ...


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

keabler said:


> What I have found is that if you feel like your going to flip forward ... your probably doing something wrong. When I nose press I just make sure i feel like I'm in a locked 50 but keep my front leg bent and my back leg straight (it also helps if you pull your toes up (it will make your press look bigger)
> 
> ps i guess locking a 50 only applies to a rail ...


Yeah, instead of using my legs to flex the board, i always make the mistake of using my body weight by leaning forward. I finally learned that the trick is to push down with your front leg and pull up with your back leg, all the while keeping your body centered. Still can't do em down rails, just way to much commitment for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Yeah, instead of using my legs to flex the board, i always make the mistake of using my body weight by leaning forward. I finally learned that the trick is to push down with your front leg and pull up with your back leg, all the while keeping your body centered. Still can't do em down rails, just way to much commitment for me.


yeah they r kind of a bitch on rails (especially down rails) but just think of your center of mass being in the center of your chest and keep that bastard aimed for the end of the rail and you will stay locked in the steeziest press you've ever done

it also helps to have your bindings at about 18 degrees. This helps becuase then when your pressing it wont feel like your sliding backwards because you will be able to align your body with your front foot. I guess a better way of putting it is that if your have your bindings at zero you have to really turn your upper body to see where you r going and there's a good chance that you will end up slipping into a stupid crooked nose press (aka a half ass nose press),but if your front leg is more pointed to your direction of movement you will have to turn your upper body less thus making it easier to balance and you wont look like a noob pulling a crooked nose press. (its like throwing a tindy over an indy ... its just lazy and unstyleee)


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Uber hard backside scorpion on a box


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

DiamondCarver said:


> Uber hard backside scorpion on a box


not a true scorpion unless your board smacks the back of your head. haha


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

DiamondCarver said:


> Uber hard backside scorpion on a box


Wow!!! I don't even know how u get into such an akward position. Never seen anyone scorpion on a box, thats defenitly a first.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

1080 front-side face plant. It's how I roll.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Congrats, sooo much harder than it looks. I always feel like i'm gonna fall forward.


Yeah I just started learning nose presses the other day too, so stoked, best one so far on a 10ft straight then 30ft down box. And it's really fun to pop off the nose and do a quick tail tap on the way down. Have only fallen forward once so far, and it wasn't that painful just a bit on my shoulder.

I have also focused on dropping cliffs / pillows this season, never had cliffs back where I used to ride so it's still my fav new thing. That, and busting backside 360's off small hips / side hits.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

nos said:


> Nosepressing a whole box. Hold the applause.


What was her name?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

SB4L said:


> And it's really fun to pop off the nose and do a quick tail tap on the way down.


Yeah, but i finally realized that it looks so much better when u pop all the way off and its more legit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Yeah, but i finally realized that it looks so much better when u pop all the way off and its more legit.


I dont mind tapping (if it looks like its on purpose) but I hate it when people butter through stuff, especially on front sides. Personally I think it looks super bad, even when i 270 onto a rail I try to make sure I dont butter through it


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i did a quadruple kickflip in tony hawk once.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

overrotating a fs5 to a close 7, but ending up slamming in the slush, it was awesome! besides that, a fs5 melon.
Or, actually; the craaaaab! YouTube - ze crÃ¦Ã¦b (clip from a movie we're almost done editing, i'll post it when its done)

For fun, heres the intro: YouTube - first attempt


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

yesterday got one of my best tricks yet, a huuuuge backside 540 with a stalefish. I was so stoked!!


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Birk said:


> overrotating a fs5 to a close 7, but ending up slamming in the slush, it was awesome! besides that, a fs5 melon.
> Or, actually; the craaaaab! YouTube - ze crææb (clip from a movie we're almost done editing, i'll post it when its done)
> 
> For fun, heres the intro: YouTube - first attempt


You'll have to explain this one...

YouTube - Dickens nyttår


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

haha, thats the bar i work in, its in the middle of downtown Stavanger, and we had the place for ourselfes on newyears. We made a shitty "music video", and uploaded it. Not the most serious gang on the planet, but put 10 drunk buddies in their own bar on newyears, then things will happen. we had 2 projectors and ps3's with steeringwheels, so in summary; epic newyears.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd say a front lip on an 8-10 ft down rail. First try too. Those actually ended up becoming smoother than my bs boards. I dont know what it is about those


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

ThinkFloyd said:


> I'd say a front lip on an 8-10 ft down rail. First try too. Those actually ended up becoming smoother than my bs boards. I dont know what it is about those


For some reason i just can't do front lips. I can bs board and even backlip, but front lips jst take to much commitment for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd tried a back lip twice the other day and failed miserably. Frontside spins are way more comfortable for me than spinning backside so that might have something to do with it


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

FS 360 off a mogul...I'm not very good at tricks..

ooh and ending a season without any torn ligaments, concussions, or broken bones...thats a first for me!


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

hmmn... what would you even call this? other than garbage? 

try to do this as best as possible basically I'm goofy I ollied off a kicker.. pulled my legs behind my back and grabbed between the bindings on the toe side.. I have no clue what it even is... so que shitty illustation


+++ = hand
tail -> nose
_______+++_______
/top of board | | \
\____|__|______|__|_____/


and I hit a box recently just a 50/50 but it made me smile not whiffing


----------



## soundwave27 (Jan 16, 2011)

I did a 180 spin 1/2 cartwheel head plant snow explosion. Does that count?

Ok so it was unplaned, and more of a complete wipe out. I've only been out twice.

LOL


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

I would say my carving skills are my best trick but a couple weekends ago I dialed in some frontside 720s, only took 16 years to get there....


----------

